# Substantiv, Nomen



## laupa79

Hola,

¿qué es más correcto usar en alemán sustantivo (Substantiv) o nombre (Nomen)? ¿Hay alguna diferencia de significado entre ambos?

Gracias


----------



## elroy

No, las dos palabras se usan y se refieren a la misma cosa.


----------



## Sidjanga

La diferencia principal es que, en alemán, la palabra *Nomen *es un término técnico cuyo uso está limitado básicamente al ámbito de la linguística (ahí tiene un significado algo más amplio* y no designa solamente a los sustantivos [según el Duden, significa "palabra declinable que no sea pronombre ni artículo"; y la definición del artículo correspondiente de la Wikipedia lo amplía todavía más]). 

*Substantiv *se usa (y se entiende) mucho más ampliamente, aunque éste tampoco es un término entendido por todos. 

La palabra más diaria y la que suele usar la gente sin un interés especial en los idiomas es *Hauptwort*.

_______________
* de lo cual yo misma acabo de enterarme, o acordarme, por si alguna vez lo había sabido...


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> La diferencia principal es que, en alemán, la palabra *Nomen *es un término técnico cuyo uso está limitado básicamente al ámbito de la linguística (ahí tiene un significado algo más amplio* y no designa solamente a los sustantivos [según el Duden, significa "palabra declinable que no sea pronombre ni artículo"; y la definición del artículo correspondiente de la Wikipedia lo amplía todavía más]).
> 
> *Substantiv *se usa (y se entiende) mucho más ampliamente, aunque éste tampoco es un término entendido por todos.
> 
> La palabra más diaria y la que suele usar la gente sin un interés especial en los idiomas es *Hauptwort*.
> 
> _______________
> * de lo cual yo misma acabo de enterarme, o acordarme, por si alguna vez lo había sabido...



Hola, Sigianga:
Me pica la curiosidad ¿_Hauptwort_ no puede ser asimismo un regionalismo? Yo apenas la he escuchado. Y en la _Deutsche Grammatik _de Helbig (no sé si la conoces), por ejemplo, tampoco se emplea. Se habla de Substantiv/Nomen (actionis, agentis...); Nominalisierung/Substantivierung; usw.

Saludos


----------



## berndf

lady jekyll said:


> Me pica la curiosidad ¿_Hauptwort_ no puede ser asimismo un regionalismo? Yo apenas la he escuchado. Y en la _Deutsche Grammatik _de Helbig (no sé si la conoces), por ejemplo, tampoco se emplea.





lady jekyll said:


> Se habla de Substantiv/Nomen (actionis, agentis...); Nominalisierung/Substantivierung; usw.


Es gibt die gesamte Terminologie im Prinzip doppelt, einmal auf deutschen und einmal auf Lateinischen Wörtern beruhend:
_Substantiv – Hauptwort_ oder (selten)_ Sachwort_
_Verb – Zeitwort_ oder _Tu-Wort_
_Adjektiv – Eigenschaftswort_ oder _Wie-Wort_
etc.
 
Es hat im späten 19., frühen 20. Jahrhundert im Deutschen Reich eine starke Tendenz zur Entfernung von Fremdwörtern aus der deutschen Sprache gegeben. Der Ursprung des Versuchs des Austauschs grammatischer Begriffe durch deutschstämmige ist in dieser Zeit zu suchen.
 
Zu meiner Schulzeit (1966-1977) wurde die in der Grundschule zuerst den kleinen Kindern_ Hauptwort, Zu-Wort, Wie-Wort_, etc. gelehrt, später dann _Hauptwort, Zeitwort, Eigenschaftswort_. Im Gymnasium wurden dann zunehmend die lateinstämmigen Begriffe verwandt. Damals wurde nur das Word _Substantiv_ gebraucht. Das Wort Nomen wurde, wenn überhaupt, nur in seiner ursprünglichen, ich persönlich würde sagen "korrekten", Bedeutung aus Überbegriff für _Substantiv_ und _Adjektiv_ und andere verwandt, so dass die_ Nomen_ die Klasse der _deklinierbares Wörter_ bildeten. Aber diese Hierarchisierung war akademisch und wurde in der Schule kaum benutzt. Es wurden aber die Begriffe _Substantiv, Adjektiv_ und _Pronomen_ einzeln verwandt.
 
Seit einigen Jahren wird in der Schule aber nicht in der akademischen Literatur anstatt _Substantiv_ der Begriff_ Nomen_ verwandt. In der Schule stört das auch nicht weiter, da, wie gesagt, die Hierarchisierung _Nomen-Substantiv_ nicht gelehrt wird und daher auch kein Konflikt produziert. Warum man dies getan hat? Ich kann nur raten: Um mit der Terminologie in anderen europäischen Sprachen (Englisch _noun_, Französisch _nom_) verträglicher zu sein. Ich persönlich halte diese Änderung der Terminologie für blanken Unsinn, weil dadurch die akademische und die Schulterminologie ohne Not auseinandergerissen werden; aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## lady jekyll

berndf said:


> Es gibt die gesamte Terminologie im Prinzip doppelt, einmal auf deutschen und einmal auf Lateinischen Wörtern beruhend:
> _Substantiv – Hauptwort_ oder (selten)_ Sachwort_
> _Verb – Zeitwort_ oder _Tu-Wort_
> _Adjektiv – Eigenschaftswort_ oder _Wie-Wort_
> etc.
> 
> Es hat im späten 19., frühen 20. Jahrhundert im Deutschen Reich eine starke Tendenz zur Entfernung von Fremdwörtern aus der deutschen Sprache gegeben. Der Ursprung des Versuchs des Austauschs grammatischer Begriffe durch deutschstämmige ist in dieser Zeit zu suchen.
> 
> Zu meiner Schulzeit (1966-1977) wurde die in der Grundschule zuerst den kleinen Kindern_ Hauptwort, Zu-Wort, Wie-Wort_, etc. gelehrt, später dann _Hauptwort, Zeitwort, Eigenschaftswort_. Im Gymnasium wurden dann zunehmend die lateinstämmigen Begriffe verwandt. Damals wurde nur das Word _Substantiv_ gebraucht. Das Wort Nomen wurde, wenn überhaupt, nur in seiner ursprünglichen, ich persönlich würde sagen "korrekten", Bedeutung aus Überbegriff für _Substantiv_ und _Adjektiv_ und andere verwandt, so dass die_ Nomen_ die Klasse der _deklinierbares Wörter_ bildeten. Aber diese Hierarchisierung war akademisch und wurde in der Schule kaum benutzt. Es wurden aber die Begriffe _Substantiv, Adjektiv_ und _Pronomen_ einzeln verwandt.
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren wird in der Schule aber nicht in der akademischen Literatur anstatt _Substantiv_ der Begriff_ Nomen_ verwandt. In der Schule stört das auch nicht weiter, da, wie gesagt, die Hierarchisierung _Nomen-Substantiv_ nicht gelehrt wird und daher auch kein Konflikt produziert. Warum man dies getan hat? Ich kann nur raten: Um mit der Terminologie in anderen europäischen Sprachen (Englisch _noun_, Französisch _nom_) verträglicher zu sein. Ich persönlich halte diese Änderung der Terminologie für blanken Unsinn, weil dadurch die akademische und die Schulterminologie ohne Not auseinandergerissen werden; aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.



Aha, sehr interessant, Bernd . Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung. Sonderbarerweise, hat man uns in meiner deutschen Schule (1980-1994, Grundschule u. Gymnasium, in Barcelona) die deutsche Grammatik mit den lateinischen Begriffen _Nomen, Substantiv, Adjektiv _gelehrt (für uns Spanier sind sie einfacher zu begreifen und auswendig zu lernen; Wie-Wort, Zu-Wort, Hauptwort usw. hingegen (ich hatte sie noch nie gehört) sind viel verständlicher für einen deutschen Schüler). 
Wie du mir aber da erzählst wie sich der Gebrauch der einzelnen Begriffe entwickelt hat ist meiner Meinung nach ein wenig chaotisch und unlogisch. Tja, ich glaube auch, dass die Tendenz des _Nomen_-Gebrauchs mit der unaufhaltsamen Globalisierung zu tun hat... 
Viele Grüsse


----------

